# "LiveKernelEvent" Kritischer Fehler



## Tobilishou5 (6. August 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Destiny 2 installiert. Auf meinem "alten" PC lief das Game problemlos ohne abstürze oder laags .
Auf meinem neuen System (das mit der 1080TI aus meinem "alten" System läuft) crasht das Game immer mit einer Fehlermeldung "blablabla Grafikprozess abgestürzt" .... was auch immer.
Was mir etwas Sorgen macht, ist dass ich im "Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf" jedes mal, wenn Destiny gecrasht ist, einen kritischen Fehler stehen habe

Beschreibung
Aufgrund eines Hardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	LiveKernelEvent
Code:	141
Parameter 1:	ffff8b03b323e2a0
Parameter 2:	fffff80c858507f8
Parameter 3:	0
Parameter 4:	29a0
Betriebssystemversion:	10_0_17134
Service Pack:	0_0
Produkt:	256_1
Betriebsystemversion:	10.0.17134.2.0.0.256.48
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031


Leider werde ich daraus nicht so ganz schlau, da nicht wirklich etwas (für mich verständliches) drin steht.
Kennt sich jemand mit dem "Fehler" bzw dem Problem aus?
Die Grafikkarte ist erst 1 Jahr alt und das neue System 2 Monate.

CPU: i7 8700k
Gigabyte Aorus Z370 (Gaming 7) 
16 GB Ram
Gigabyte GTX 1080 TI Xtrem
500 gb M2 SSD (Samsung Evo 960)
Adata SSD 500 GB
und ne HDD 2 TB

Habe die Temperaturen und auslastungen im Auge behalten.
Alles ganz entspannt und nichts ungewöhnliches. Auch bei anderen Games, gibt es keinerlei Probleme.
Egal ob grafisch anspruchsvoll oder "Minecraft-Style".


Hoffe jemand hat eine Idee


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. August 2018)

Willkommen im Club
Hab den Fehler schon mit 2 Grakas gehabt mit einer GTX660 Ti und meiner neuen 1050Ti.Denke das liegt am Nvidia Treiber.Die beiden letzten funktionierten bei mir garnicht .Der neuste ließ sich erst garnicht installieren.Sofort Blackscreen und später bootete Windows nicht mehr.
Wenn das ein Bsod ist dann liegt es devinitiv an der Graka.Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das die gleiche Fehlermeldung bedeuten soll und warum kein BSOD erscheint.Bug Check 0x141 VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED | Microsoft Docs
Hast du eine Übertaktung am laufen?Dann auch das mal deaktivieren.
Ich nutze aktuell einen Nvidia treiber von 2017 der bei der Graka dabei war.Bin mal gespannt ob noch mal was kommt.


----------



## Tobilishou5 (6. August 2018)

Nein, habe die Graka normal laufen. 
Hatte wie gesagt noch nie probleme mit der Karte oder den Treibern. 
Auch die anderen Games die ich zocke laufen problemlos und ohne Fehler zu werfen oder zu Crashen


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. August 2018)

Welche Windows Version ist denn aktuell drauf.Ich hab festgestellt das auch daran liegen kann.1803 ist die neuste.Wobei wenn es bei dir nur bei dem einen Spiel vorkommt.Ich hab den Fehler eigl. random beim Start von Windows meistens und beim spielen eigl. garnicht.Aktuell noch keinen Fehler.Klopf auf Holz


----------



## Tobilishou5 (7. August 2018)

Habe auch 1803.
Es nervt einfach nur. Hoffe dass es die Tage bei Monster Hunter World nicht so ist. Das würde mich ungemein ärgern.


----------



## Tobilishou5 (7. August 2018)

Also auch ein Grafiktreiber von 2017 crasht. Habe ihn komplett Clean installiert. 
Abgesicherter Modus, alles von nVidia deinstalliert (auch im Gerätemanager die Graka rausgeschmissen)
und eine ältere Version, von 2017, bei der Destiny lief. Allerdings crasht es immer noch....


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. August 2018)

Wenn es nur bei dem einen Spiel vorkommt liegt es vielleicht auch daran?Ist das Spiel auf der SSD?Evt. installierst du es nochmal neu.Sonst fällt mir auch nix mehr dazu ein.
Bsod gab es aber noch keinen?


----------



## Tobilishou5 (7. August 2018)

^^ Gerade gab es einen Bluescreen 
System_Service_Exception
Gibt es ein Programm was evtl die Graka überprüft auf Fehler o.Ä?

Ich habe vorsichtshalber mal sfc /scannow gemacht.
Allerdings keine fehler gefunden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. August 2018)

Nicht wirklich,ausser Benchmark Programme wie Furmark usw.
Fehler beim Vram sollte man auch bildlich sehen denke ich.Pixel Fehler
Ist das System denn sonst übertaktet?CPU o. Ram?
Ram würde ich als erstes mal überprüfen mit Memtest86 via Usb Stick.Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?
Probier doch auch mal den Treiber der bei der Graka dabei war.Der sollte ja in der Regel laufen mit der Graka.mit DDU den alten entfernen im abgesicherten Modus.
Bluescreens kannst du auslesen mit dem Programm "Bluescreenviewer" Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.
Die Dump. Datei wird unter C:Windows/minidump gespeichert.


----------



## Tobilishou5 (8. August 2018)

Also CPU ist übertatet auf 4.7ghz. 
Beim ram habe ich nur das XMP Profil geladen 
DDU hab ich schon benutzt um den neuen Treiber zu deinstallieren
Hab den Fehler mal gegoogelt und dort heißt es , dass das ein veralteter Treiber Fehler währe.
Daher habe ich wieder den neusten grafiktreiber installiert 
Mache jetzt nochmal etwas Stress.... ark auf 4K .... mal schauen ob er wieder abstürzt


Im Anhang das Ergebnis des Bluescreens.
Sry für die Größe des Bildes. Habe beide Bildschirme abgegriffen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. August 2018)

Wundert mich jetzt nicht das der Nvidia Treiber jetzt verantwortlich ist für den BSOD.Also ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Tage Ruhe.Hoffe das bleibt auch so.Ich hatte beim Start immer einen Bluescreen mit IRQ not less blabla und dem nvlddmkm.sys.
Windows-Treiber nvlddmkm.sys - Problemloesung
Fix: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (nvlddmkm.sys) - Appuals.com

Was für ein Netzteil ist denn verbaut bei dir?
Liegt vielleicht auch am OC der Graka.Kannst du da was umstellen?Softwareseitig?
Core Clock
Boost: 1746 MHz / Basis: 1632 MHz im OC Mode
Boost: 1721 MHz / Basis: 1607 MHz im Gaming Mode
(Takt der Referenzkarte: 1582 MHz / Basis: 1480 MHz)


----------



## Tobilishou5 (11. August 2018)

^^ Netzteil sollte eig reichen. Be Quiet 750 Watt
Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich die nVidia sachen mit DDU deinstalliert habe und nur den Treiber ohne Expirienc installiert habe.
Seitdem habe ich tatsächlich ruhe. Keine Crashes, keine Laags und keine Bsods mehr.


----------

